# 3 phase motor (hobart mixer)



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm strictly split phase, I'm joining the union to learn more about three phase systems (eventually when i get in), anyways, my friend and I had to remove the motor to fix a broken gear in a hobart mixer, and there were bad connections on the starter (or relay as I'd have it) for the motor that came lose when moving and got mixed up and we were unable to get it to work again. This motor has no capacitor. I'm used to split phase, and low voltage car systems, where typically you get a signal wire (a hot) that triggers a magnet that closes the contacts. This doesn't seem to be the case. I was wondering if anyone could be so kind to give me a general run down on this thing. Three phase, 120, 120, 240. There is a switch that has an open contact when the motor is running, and a closed contact when the motor is running, (switches with the three phase contact but seperate switch) I'm assuming this is for the motor brake, and stop switch perhaps? Also on the bottom part of the switch there is a red button, which can be locked with a slide that says "auto" as well as having a knob which reads "85, 100, 115" It has a red and black wire. Forgive my ignorance on the matter, the wiring diagram is no help as nothing is labeled. I've searched the internet, the motor starter is a "jaslyn ...?.." ...
My friend did call an electrician who works with three phase who simply wired it to use the shut off as a switch. I have no intention on messing with it, however I'd like to learn from my mistakes and gain some knowledge.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If you can post the wiring diagram for it, or at least the Model number, then we can figure out what's what.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On Hobart mixers, more than anything, it's the limit switches that keep the motor from starting. There's a wire guard closed limit switch, and a bowl up limit switch that will keep the motor from starting. There's also a spring-wound or digital timer on most models that can keep the motor from starting.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> On Hobart mixers, more than anything, it's the limit switches that keep the motor from starting. There's a wire guard closed limit switch, and a bowl up limit switch that will keep the motor from starting. There's also a spring-wound or digital timer on most models that can keep the motor from starting.


Incredible....


----------

